# Remote Codes for Panasonic TV



## dpv (Oct 20, 2006)

I just bought a Panasonic TC-32LX60 LCD Television to replace my eight year old JVC that died. Unfortunately, I could not get any of the Panasonic codes to work on my R10. I also tried that code search but nothing worked. I checked remotecentral.com, but had no luck.

If anyone has any insights here, I'd appreciate it. As it stands now, the remote (with one of the Panasonic codes input) will change the channel, but not change the volume nor will it shut off the TV.

Thanks in advance!

PS: I have read > 100 messages during the last several days as I've tried to figure out whether or not to upgrade to HD service, either through D* or E*, and whether to upgrade my DVR. But my R10, which I've had for around two years now (I think) has had zero problems worth mentioning. The posts on this forum have been incredibly helpful and I want to thank everyone who has contributed.


----------

